# Looking for ideas for teenager holiday in Ireland



## iceman (13 Jan 2010)

I have 3 teenagers, aged 13 to 18 and was wondering what might be available for a 2-week holiday in Ireland. Not really interested in discos, etc. Anything else would be considered.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Romulan (13 Jan 2010)

What are their interests?
Boys or girls?
Dublin or further afield?

Cars etc. - Mondello Park, Transport Museum
History - Kilmainham Jail, 
Horses - National Stud
Bodies - St. Michan's Church, Glasnevin
Sport - Croke Park Museum, National Aquatic Centre, Greyhound racing
Dublin - Cycle!
Music - Concert, live music somewhere
Travel - Luas, DART, Train


----------



## helllohello (13 Jan 2010)

would the be interested in 3 weeks in the gaeltacht? http://www.rnf.ie/activities.php


----------



## gipimann (14 Jan 2010)

Adventure centre?  Delphi in the West springs to mind


----------



## missdaisy (14 Jan 2010)

I'd second the Delphi suggestion, canoeing, surfing, indoor sports. Would keep three teens entertained and you could maybe take a day trip to Aran Islands aswell.


----------



## Dexysgirl (20 Jan 2010)

+1 Delphi
Also there are great horse riding centres in Connemara that do week long treks from place to place.


----------



## kankode (22 Jan 2010)

If you and your kids like adventure activities check out the book 30 Irish Adventures [broken link removed]. It lists 30 different adventure activities throughout Ireland.


----------



## TreeTiger (22 Jan 2010)

West Cork Sailing do a variety of courses - I'm not clear whether you want to send your teenagers away or whether you want to go with them!  If you want to go too then there is holiday cottage accommodation nearby; I'm not too sure what the story is if you just want to send them for as long as a fortnight.  Some years ago they did a residential course for teenagers but I don't know if they still do it.  I think there is a teenagers "live aboard" course for the best part of a week, but parents can't go on that one.


----------

